# label ideas..??



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I may actually make a little extra honey this year..i'd like to take a pic. of my daughter holding a frame of honey and print her pic. on the label..on my computer..since i have never used any chems. in my hives i want to have on there something like this.. 100% pure raw organic giles county honey..or something like that..whats on your label?? I dont actually want to re invent the wheel..thanks!!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I use a small 2" round label that fits on the lid. the label sezs - local unprocessed honey - simple message from a simple guy. the label on the lid is especially handy when the product crystalizes, in that the label need not be removed to reliquidify the product.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My label says,"Honey from the Bees of Squeak Creek Apiaries", then the address and phone number and at the bottom, the weight. All this on a oval shaped label of a size consistant with the jar size. Yellow label with black lettering.

I talked to the manager of one of the stores where my honey is sold to find out his opinion on a label change. He wondered why I wanted to change the label, "It says everything you need to say. It's simple and straight forward."

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with pointing out the qualities and/or properties of your honey on your label. Mostly, the vast majority of your customers aren't going to read much of the label if you have too much on it.

Use the KISS (keep it simple simon) method and think about what prompts you to buy whatever product you can think of.

Where are you going to sell your honey? Maybe you want to start with your relatives and co-workers. Especially if you can get your daughter to sell the stuff for you. Imagine, her picture on the label of the honey that she is selling. I'll bet Grandma would have a hard time not buying at least one jar. And then word of mouth will sell more for you, maybe.

Whatever, have fun. Your Weights and Measures Division of Agriculture can advise you on what's allowed and required by law.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I didnt know if the organic raw chemical free angle would have any effect or not..Before i found this site i was like everyone else..i pictured someone reaching into a hollow log and retreiving out the pure honey..I actually dont think the general public has any idea about all the chemicals used in the honey business today..they all think it is pure as a driven snow..


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

For all who print their own labels, does the ink run when it gets wet? I had several customers complain when I did homemade labels from my inkjet. Do I just need a better printer?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you sell under a certain amount (seems like it's about $5K) and you have an organic plan (how you raise them organically) you might get away with "Organic" on your label depending on what your state government says. It's probably safer to say what your methods are and leave it at that.

The government now owns the word "Organic".


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

According to Quality Assurance International (whoever they are) there are certain rules that you must follow in order to label your honey as "organic".

6.7. HONEY STANDARDS

6.7.1. Bee-Stock Sources

While pedigree of the bees is not crucial to organic honey production, their handling in a manner that prevents contamination of future organic honey crops with residual honey or bee feed from non-compliant sources is crucial.

6.7.1.1. Acceptable sources of bees include:

Colonies in existing organic hives; 
Colonies confined to brood chambers only covered by a queen excluder; 
Divided colonies from conventional hives on brood combs only; 
Package bee colonies; 
Nucleus colony ("nucs"); 
Captured wild or migratory swarms on brood comb only. 
The use of colonies that have combs containing existing honey produced from nectar collected from non-complying foraging areas is prohibited.

6.7.2. Principal Feed Source Areas

Organic honey must be produced by naturally foraging colonies that are located at least 2 miles distant, in straight-line flight, from any pollution source which could cause the honey to become contaminated by, or as a result of, returning foraging bees (e.g. synthetic-chemical sprayed agriculture, industrial centers, urban centers, etc.).

A detailed map of all forage areas is required from all applicants.

6.7.3. Feed Supplements

Each bee-keeper is required to have a supplemental feeding plan, if starvation is imminent. This would include planning for sources of honey, sugar, syrup, fruit concentrate or other food source for non-flow periods.

If the hives are moved to non-compliant nectar and pollen sources, any organic honey must be removed before the hives are moved. In addition, the first honey extracted after the re-entry period back to the compliant apiary location must be treated as conventional honey.

The use of non-compliant feed supplements during honey flow is prohibited.

6.7.4. Health-Care Practices

Bottom boards may be scraped routinely to remove accumulations of wax and other debris that serve as food and shelter for wax moths.

Colonies infected with American Foulbrood must be destroyed.

Beekeepers are allowed to use the antibiotic oxytetracycline (terramycin) as a preventive measure against the spread of American Foulbrood into colonies. Antibiotic applications may be made only after the end of honey production, and must be terminated 30 days prior to the start of new organic honey production.

Menthol is allowed for control of Tracheal Mites (Acarapis Woodi).

Folic acid, formic acid, and lactic acid are allowed for the control of Varroa Mites with the following restrictions:

Folic acid may be used after the end of the season's honey production. Its use must be discontinued 30 days before the addition of honey supers. The need for folic acid must be documented and approval obtained from QAI prior to its use; 
Formic acid has not been approved by the EPA for use against mites in the U.S. The need for formic acid must be documented and approval obtained from QAI prior to its use; 
Lactic acid may be used after the end of the season's honey production. Its use must be discontinued 30 days before the addition of honey supers. The need for lactic acid must be documented and approval obtained from QAI prior to its use. 
6.7.4.1. The following practices are prohibited:

Use of sugar syrup, or oil (shortening) based extender patties for administering antibiotics for American Foulbrood control; 
Use of synthetically compounded materials for health care. 
6.7.5. Hives & Apiary Yard Locations:

Apiary "yards" should be located near abundant, forageable pollen and nectar crops; yards should be located in areas of low ant activity; 
Hives (if paintable) should be painted with non-toxic paint and in a suitable color for the climatic conditions; 
Comb foundations are to be made of pure beeswax, and frames are to be made from wood. Plastic frames, foundations or combs are prohibited; 
Additional supers (boxes of production combs above the brood chambers) are encouraged for successful colonies; 
Each individual hive must have a numbered I.D. code that relates to the bottom board, brood chamber boxes, queen excluder (if used), honey supers, and cover(s); 
Use of wet comb (extracted, but wet with honey) from conventional hives is prohibited. 
6.7.6. Harvesting

6.7.6.1. Accepted methods for removing bees from the honey supers during harvesting include:

Bee escapes with a natural smoke agitant; 
Bee brush and transfer boxes; 
Forced-air bee blower. 
The use of "fume boards" with non-compliant or unregistered repellents of any kind during harvesting is prohibited. Examples of these prohibited products include butyric anhydride (Bee Go and Honey Robber) or benzaldehyde.

6.7.7. Extraction Facility

The extraction facility must adhere to all regulations for organic processing facilities.

6.7.7.1. Acceptable moth controls in storage include:

Burning sulfur; 
Refrigeration or freezing. 
Any honey heated to over 110 degrees F must not be labeled "raw" honey because of heat denaturing of enzymes.

The labeling of organic honey grade or color shall comply with USDA honey industry standards. Organic honey labeled by floral source must be produced solely from that single floral source and not blended with any other honey.

6.7.8. Record-Keeping

Yard records of all inputs must be maintained, including dates and amounts of materials applied. A detailed production log with an apiary yard location system must be maintained in an auditable format.


-------------------------------------------------

Quality Assurance International is a private, professional service corporation developed specifically for the purpose of verifying the authenticity of food, fiber and other products which are organically grown under a management policy of sustainable agriculture; and which are handled under goals preserving the integrity created in the organic commodity.


----------------------------------------------

I've seen it stated that your apiary must be a minimum of 4 miles from any source of nectar that may have been treated with pesticides.

[ March 27, 2006, 01:46 PM: Message edited by: carbide ]


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

"For all who print their own labels, does the ink run when it gets wet? I had several customers complain when I did homemade labels from my inkjet. Do I just need a better printer?"

Common inkjet printer ink is water soluable. It will definitely run if it gets wet. We bought a small HP color laser printer about a year ago..."only" about $400 at the time. Laser printer toner is permanent.

You could take your label files to a local printer or OfficeMax or someplace like that and get color copies made for about a buck or so a page...

Cheers


----------



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

I bought a can of spray-on fixative at a local art supply shop to use on my labels. It takes 24 hours to dry, but the colors from my ink jet printer don't run.


----------

